# butterfly knife latch



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

you could make a rubber ring with a slit that you push around the pin I would think it would stay in place


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I got one and the latch is also loose, doesn't interfer with twirling it around. Can try shimming it like mentioned, or spray a thick chain wax in it or something to keep it at bay more.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ruthless79 said:


> you could make a rubber ring with a slit that you push around the pin I would think it would stay in place


well i aint got any rubber thick enough i could make a ring outta but i got an old intertube, woudl that work?


Krypt Keeper said:


> I got one and the latch is also loose, doesn't interfer with twirling it around. Can try shimming it like mentioned, or spray a thick chain wax in it or something to keep it at bay more.


mine only interfers when i close it cause it hits the blade, how would ya suggest shimmin it and what's chain wax?

Scotty


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure the tube would be thick enough but you could try it don't hurt. you could to your hardware store and look in the nuts and bolt boxes the usually have all sorts of rubber washers in ever size you can imagine.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ruthless79 said:


> I am not sure the tube would be thick enough but you could try it don't hurt. you could to your hardware store and look in the nuts and bolt boxes the usually have all sorts of rubber washers in ever size you can imagine.


that is true but i can't take the pin out to put anything in there and i fear if i cut the rubber washer it won't hold,

Scotty


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

The lach is supposed to be loose I thought. It is held in several of the tricks that I used to do when I played with one as a teenager.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> The lach is supposed to be loose I thought. It is held in several of the tricks that I used to do when I played with one as a teenager.


it's only supposed to be loose enough to move it so the handles so swing open, mine is beyond loose, i just want some way to make it tight,

Scotty


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
How about a couple of "E" clips. The type that holds the axle in place on a compound bow.
Phil


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

This is why most of the high end balisong knives have some type of spring loaded or tensioned latches... to keep them secure and out of the way. I have a Bradley Kimura III, and the way the latch is designed, it's fast to unlatch, but the spring loaded design keeps it out of the way. Not sure how you'd go about tightening it up if there's no way to take it apart.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

chain wax is wax used on motorcycle chains. Some is pretty thick and sticky when it dries.. Also good for hinges, rollers and other various stuff that squeeks creeks or makes noise. 

The "E" clips idea is a great one though also. Should be able to find them at lowes or homedepot.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had several butterfly knives over the years. Most of them had metal handles, and when the latch became too loose, I would get out a mallet and tap the sides in tighter around the latch a bit.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

philhoney said:


> Hi,
> How about a couple of "E" clips. The type that holds the axle in place on a compound bow.
> Phil


didn't think of that, i'll give it a try when i can buy some


Lowlevlflyer said:


> This is why most of the high end balisong knives have some type of spring loaded or tensioned latches... to keep them secure and out of the way. I have a Bradley Kimura III, and the way the latch is designed, it's fast to unlatch, but the spring loaded design keeps it out of the way. Not sure how you'd go about tightening it up if there's no way to take it apart.


i could take it apart but that'd involve drillin the pins out and i don't wanna mess up my only butterfly knive


Krypt Keeper said:


> chain wax is wax used on motorcycle chains. Some is pretty thick and sticky when it dries.. Also good for hinges, rollers and other various stuff that squeeks creeks or makes noise.
> 
> The "E" clips idea is a great one though also. Should be able to find them at lowes or homedepot.


wouldn't hot glue work the same?


Maui Rhino said:


> I've had several butterfly knives over the years. Most of them had metal handles, and when the latch became too loose, I would get out a mallet and tap the sides in tighter around the latch a bit.


i've tried that thinkin it would work but the latch was already loose when i got it,

Scotty


----------

